# ZSK Sprint 4 Monitor issue on control unit



## cornfedone (Jun 24, 2007)

Hello Friends,

I have a ZSK Sprint 4, I have not had any issue with it really until now.
The Control Unit Monitor started acting up where it would not come on with the first startup, so would turn off machine, then back on and then could see the Windows CE start up.

Went to power on the unit today, and Nothing gets monitor to come on, I have even pulled all cable connections and reconnected them, also pulled Board from main unit and looked it over.

I have it on a Large Battery Backup Surge unit also, so no electrical surge problem.

Thanks


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

cornfedone said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have a ZSK Sprint 4, I have not had any issue with it really until now.
> The Control Unit Monitor started acting up where it would not come on with the first startup, so would turn off machine, then back on and then could see the Windows CE start up.
> ...


Do you by chance have the emergency stop pushed in? If so pull it out if it is.

To me if it isn't the stop button then I think your CPU Board is bad. I will shoot you a pm with some info here in a few.


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

There isn't an emergency stop button the sprint machines. 

Occasionally my Sprint 2's will do this, I just switch off wait a couple mins and they start up fine.

Does you machine have the T-8 Panel? If so pm your email address and I will give you a link to the latest software that's if you manage to get it back on.


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

The Sprint 5/6 The main switch acts as a emergency stop. You are correct no button per se. I'm still learning my way about ZSK 1 piece at a time. On a Tajima, SWF, Happy and Chinese have a Button. I didn't know the ZSK was Windows based CE though. That is half the problems with the Tajima MX machines is the Windows CE Format. You would think some machine companies would use a more stable OP system.


----------



## cornfedone (Jun 24, 2007)

I have pulled the connection to the T8 controller and checked all connections, even opened up main computer unit. the only error that I am seeing is the MCP 24 board, the light on it goes RED when it starts up, and should be green.

I also have had the issue where at first startup, the monitor has no response and you shut it down for a couple seconds till lights go out and turn it right back on, that would usually fix the issue, but it is not responding to this method anymore.


----------



## italem (Aug 23, 2011)

I've had the same monitor issue on a ZSK Sprint 5 of 2010. In fact it's not just a monitor, it's a whole computer inside the T8. The problem can be solved by replacing the battery. It is a CR2430 soldered to the PCB. I've replaced it with a battery holder so that in 5/7 years it'll be easy to swap. Here are the photos:


----------



## Wildgoose (Mar 5, 2013)

italem said:


> I've had the same monitor issue on a ZSK Sprint 5 of 2010. In fact it's not just a monitor, it's a whole computer inside the T8. The problem can be solved by replacing the battery. It is a CR2430 soldered to the PCB. I've replaced it with a battery holder so that in 5/7 years it'll be easy to swap. Here are the photos:


Well that's weird as all get out. Hope mine doesn't give me trouble.


----------



## dmcgee213 (Nov 6, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> Well that's weird as all get out. Hope mine doesn't give me trouble.


Can you tell me would the battery being dead in the T 8 be the cause of no power at all going to the machine or would there still be lights and machine noise just no monitor. I have nothing coming on except for One green light in the back right corner of the hard drive that flashes when you turn machine off then goes out.


----------



## austitch (Nov 8, 2017)

dmcgee213 said:


> Can you tell me would the battery being dead in the T 8 be the cause of no power at all going to the machine or would there still be lights and machine noise just no monitor. I have nothing coming on except for One green light in the back right corner of the hard drive that flashes when you turn machine off then goes out.


You should still have lights

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------

